# problems starting briggs and stratton 17hp intek



## bmerrigan (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi,
i'm having problems starting my engine, the engine rotates so far and then cuts out, i think this is when the cylinder is the top of it's stroke. the battery gauge on the mower shows a full charge but shoots down to zero when it's cutting out, afterwards it will just keep clicking unless i manually rotate the engine.

i don't know if it's related but we recently had a cold spell here and temperatures went down to -15 C, other equipment in my garage has been affected ie seals damaged on pressure washer etc.
any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## bozodog (Nov 27, 2009)

The starter would be my first suspect.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Along with bozodog's suspicion of the starter you may want to have a look at the oil, also. With temps like that the oil may a little "thick"... check OEM's reccomendation for oil viscosity in cold temps.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Pull the spark plug(s) how does it cank now? I am thinking valves.

BG


----------



## bmerrigan (Feb 3, 2010)

took off the spark plug last night, engine rotated a number of times but no spark.
after that i was back to the same issue with it stopping at top of stroke and ignition making clicking noises.

Brian


----------



## mstpops (Oct 21, 2009)

hi 

have you charged the battery fully and load tested it , it sounds like the battery 
has got voltage but no capacity to supply correct current under load 

check valve clearance should be 0.003 " inlet and 0.005" ex 
also check starter solenoid for burnd contacts , make sure all earths are clean and tight

pull the kill wire from the magnetron units and se if got spark if spark wire grounding 

if vee twin could be a diode problem see below

if ignition on & engine operates on 1 cyl - shuts off ok cause 1 closed diode

if igniton on & engine runs both cyl - 1 cyl shuts off - cause 1 open diode

if ignition on & engine does not operate - no spark - 2 closed diodes

if igntion on & engine runs on both cyl - engine does not shut off - 2 x open diodes 

is there any excess resistance in the starter circuit ? ie rust , bad conns 

have you run a heavy ground wire from starter motor frame to engine ground test ground ?

have you run a heavy bypass lead from battery post to s/motor terminal test starter cranking

if all thses check out could be s/ motor problem ?


cheers mstpops


----------

